# Help with range calcualtion ...



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Seems it's harder to come by good energy requirements for scooters and motorcycles, but I keep coming across the figure of 75Wh/mile. If that is at least nominally correct then you'd need a little over 2kWh of battery capacity.


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Seems it's harder to come by good energy requirements for scooters and motorcycles, but I keep coming across the figure of 75Wh/mile. If that is at least nominally correct then you'd need a little over 2kWh of battery capacity.


Thanks for the suggestion on Wh/m ... I know the basic wh/m for cars, but like you, for motorcycles and mopeds, not as much data.

Now if I can only convince my wife a Solition1 is a needed controller for the scooter ... it will make for some fun (and short) training sessions for the riders.


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Based on...

Cd = 0.7
Frontal Area = 0.6 m2
Weight = 180kg
Crr = 0.003
Pack = 960Wh

Range of 67km to 100%DOD at 45km/h. That's ideal conditions. No stop-and-go.

Power required at 45km/h is 550W.


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm using 5 amps to go 20 kmh 15 amps to go 30 kmh without a headwind or a hill. I'm only using a 24 volt 12 AH SLA battery pack though. My pack is dead in an hour at 20 kmh and dead in 15 min at 30. A scooter just has to be heavier than a conventional bicycle configuration. A scooter will be darned hard to pedal home when the batteries die, better to call a tow truck.
My motor is 450 watts


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

pick a speed
or go full throttle and find out what your watt consumtion is and speed
then firgue out how many watts hours your battery pack is then divide battery pack watt hours by you consumtion then multiply by speed and that how many miles you will be able to go on that pack 
this is a rought estimation


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

boyaka said:


> pick a speed
> or go full throttle and find out what your watt consumtion is and speed
> then firgue out how many watts hours your battery pack is then divide battery pack watt hours by you consumtion then multiply by speed and that how many miles you will be able to go on that pack
> this is a rought estimation


That might be possible IF I had an electric scooter, which I don't. I do, however, have my racing bicycle which does have a watt measuring device, www.srm.com, from which I know it takes about 400 to 450 watts to sustain that speed (total bike and rider weight was less than 80kg, 23mm tires and a flat road). But I don't know what the difference would be for a scooter and rider (around 150kg) with larger tires and larger frontal area.

The best place to estimate the watt requirements I can find/know is this one: 

http://www.analyticcycling.com/

-Gregg-


----------

